# Pointing Lab



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Last weekend my dad, myself and about nine other guys were hunting in Kansas and I looked over at my dad's black lab and it went on point!!! I could not believe it. My dad has just trained his dog to flush birds. This was no weak point he was locked in my dad finally went over and had to kick the Pheasants up. My dads dog pointed three other Pheasants the same way. At the end of the hunt my Dad was beeming from ear to ear even though he did not fire his gun once. I think he might be more proud of his dog then me even though I have my own job, house, and wife.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

:stirpot: Dont worry, all hope is not lost.

FF and an ecollar can fix this before it turns into a real problem. 8)


----------



## macmiller (Oct 24, 2006)

You will never be able to compete with the dog on pointing but if you wear track shoes you might be able to beat him on a close retreive. 
Just kidding.

Your dad has discovered the part of hunting that is more fun than shooting and at times a lot more satisfying, that is: hunting with a good dog.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am not sure how to fix this "pointing" problem. But I am especially not sure how to solve the pleasure your Dad has in seeing a retriever point. :lol:

Actually, many labs "point" birds, in fact, I have one that "points". I don't discourage or encourage it. I have seen about a half dozen different labs point, they all did it when the bird was basically under their nose - more like anticipating the flush, not really a true point like a Shorthair will do when the bird is 10 or more steps away. Those in the know call it standing game.

To have pride in your dog is a great thing, I enjoy hearing stories like yours. I bet his pheasant hunting trips will be increasing in number.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont no who it is but somebodys signiture on this sight is 100% right if labs were made to point god would have gave them a stick a ecollar can make that dog quit pointin i would hurry up though before the dog thinks its a good thing to point


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I own a pointing lab and can tell you she is a joy to hunt over. I would love to see a GSP that can stick with her in the cattails. I could not be happier.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Depending on the blood lines of your dad's dog, the pointing instinct may have been encouraged for generations. Serious lab guys (read waterfowl loonies) discourage the pointing instinct in the extreme. In lab hunt tests (upland portion) pointing would be considered a fault. Having said that; what a great thing to have a dog that both points and retrieves well! If you like the dogs performance, it's all good. Congratulations to your dad and his great dog. Burl


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

I wouldn't own any other type of dog other than a pointing lab! They are great!


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

They are great and my Dad is loving his more and more.


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

My 11 month old lab pup has taken to pointing pheasants the last couple of times we have been out and regardless of what she is "supposed to do" I thoroughly enjoy watching her do it and have no issues with it at all.

As with most things, to each his own.


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Bad news my dad's dog as of 12:45 is now hunting in the sky was struck by a car. My dad had shot a pheasant and Dakota ran to get it. A car went flying by at 70 mph struck my dads dog and kept on driving. Dakota died from the hit. My dad buried him in the field with the pheasant that he retrieved. (He ask the farmer before he buried him in the field)

bmwcash10


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Really, really sorry to hear that, Cash.

You were really proud of your Dad's dog. He must be pretty choked up right now. I hope the person that hit the dog and took off is real happy with himself, although it sounds like it was an unfortunate accident and not likely his fault.

Pretty classy burying the pheasant with the pup.


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

It is a tough day, my dad is pretty upset but dakota died doing what he loved doing.


----------

